# How to cut a large slab



## sygrid (Oct 26, 2009)

People often ask me the best way to cut large slabs from 5 - 20 lbs scored or unscored.  This is the way that we find works the most accurately:

If you are working with an unscored slab just lightly make some guidelines on the face of the slab to help you visually.

Stand the slab up on it's long side, so the front of the slab is facing you like you would read a book, if it stood upright on the table in front of you.
Now slice down the short dimension with a non serrated knife.  Keeping the soap 'on end' allows you to control the cut and not have the blade of the knife hitting anything (the table) underneath.  Your cuts are smooth as silk and accurate.







This will give you long strips






Once you have the strips cut, then lay them down flat to the table and cut as you would normally.






The turquoise bars I left just plain cut.  The pink ones I used my wavy cutter.







 Sygrid


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing - very helpful!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 1, 2009)

they have taping knifes with a blade on a handle that long, that would work nice. one straight line, i use it for my slab molds.


----------

